# Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95



## TornadoX (16. März 2015)

*Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*

Moin!

Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Tagen ein Lenovo Y50-70:
Intel Core i7 4710HQ 4x2,5 GHz (Turbo 3,5 GHz)
Nvidia GeForce GTX 860M 2 GB
8 GB RAM
Windows 8.1 64-bit

Ich habe bisher noch nicht viel damit gespielt, aber testhalber ca. 20 Minuten Trials Fusion gespielt. Dabei ging die Temperatur (gemessen mit HWiNFO64) von Kern 1 auf 94°C! Kern 2 ging bis 82°C, Kern 3 bis 73°C und Kern 4 bis 68°C. Die 94°C erscheinen mir sehr hoch! Die GPU-Temperatur ging nur bis 65°C. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Vielleicht hat jemand ein Y50-70 und kann mir sagen, wie hoch die Temperaturen beim Spielen gehen. Die Werte usw. sind nochmal im Anhang.

Gruß
TX

EDIT: Bei Prime95 (8 Threads, Small FFTs) läuft er nur ca. 2 Sekunden auf 2,4 GHz, regelt dann auf 800 MHz runter, dann wieder auf 2,4 GHz... und dann wieder auf 800 Mhz runter. Das geht immer hin und her. Die Temperatur ist nach diesen 2 Sekunden bei 100°C, dann reduziert er den Takt, dann ist die Temperatur ca. 75°C, er erhöht den Takt und 2 Sekunden später sind es wieder 100°C und er reduziert den Takt. Ich vermute mal, dass das NICHT normal ist.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU Temperatur von über 90° normal unter Last?*

Läuft der Lüfter richtig?


----------



## TornadoX (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU Temperatur von über 90° normal unter Last?*

Ob er "richtig" läuft kann ich nicht sagen. An ist er auf jeden Fall, wenn die CPU heiß ist, dann ist der Lüfter ziemlich laut.


----------



## Alex555 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU Temperatur von über 90° normal unter Last?*

kommt mir sehr komisch vor. Innerhalb einer CPU ist es ja normal, dass ein Kern wärmer ist als der andere, aber 94*C zu 68*C ist schon echt ein deftiger Unterschied (26*C) ! 
Hast du noch andere Spiele zur Auswahl (z.B. BF4, Crysis 3 oder so? ) ? Temperatur von Prime ist jetzt nicht unbedingt der Maßstab, aber wenn aktuelle Games genauso einheizen ist das sehr komisch. 
Teste das mal mit anderen Games.


----------



## TornadoX (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*

Aber nach 2 Sekunden Prime95 schon über 100°C und heruntertakten auf 800 MHz? Das kann normal sein? Ich werde mal ein anderes Spiel testen. Ich denke von meinen installierten Spielen sollte Project CARS am meisten Leistung brauchen...


----------



## Moerli_me (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*

Das mit Prime kann ich mir vorstellen, wenn du in einer der neueren Versionen den Small FFTs Test machst ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass er runter regelt.
Dieser Test bringt gut gekühlte Stand PCs schon an ihr Limit, die Notebookkühlung ist dafür sicherlich nicht ausgelegt.

Die Notebook CPUs sind ja generell ein wenig wärmer, der Unterschied vom heißesten  zum kühlsten Kern kann ich mir ein wenig herleiten, da wird ein Teil davon kommen wenn das Spiel nicht alle Kerne optimal ausnuzt sondern eher auf 1 oder 2 rechnet. Die anderen sind dann natürlich kühler.
94° ist viel ja, die max. Temperatur ist bei 100°. 

Wenn du wirklich glaubst du hast vielleicht ein Montags Modell, könntest du es ja zurückgeben, da du es ja erst gekauft hast!?
Alternativ könntest du die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen, was wenn es aber neu ist, nicht so unglaublich viel bringen wird und die Garantie natürlich darunter leided.


----------



## TornadoX (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*

88°C beim 1. Kern im MENÜ(!) von Project CARS!

98°C beim 1. Kern nach EINER Runde in Project CARS!

Throttling auf 800 MHz mit extremen Slowdown in der 2. Runde in Project CARS!

Jetzt 96°C im Menü von Project CARS! Wow... das ist aber mal sowas von nicht normal...


----------



## Alex555 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*



TornadoX schrieb:


> 88°C beim 1. Kern im MENÜ(!) von Project CARS!
> 
> 98°C beim 1. Kern nach EINER Runde in Project CARS!
> 
> ...



Das ist ziemlich offensichtlich. Die Temperaturen sind viel zu hoch, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es im Sommer viel wärmer sein wird.
Der Lüfter ist frei ( also nicht durch eine Decke verdeckt und sonstiges) ?


----------



## TornadoX (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich offensichtlich. Die Temperaturen sind viel zu hoch, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es im Sommer viel wärmer sein wird.
> Der Lüfter ist frei ( also nicht durch eine Decke verdeckt und sonstiges) ?



Der Laptop steht ganz normal auf meinem Schreibtisch. Verdeckt ist nichts. Er kann von unten ganz normal Luft ansaugen und die heiße Luft oben beim Bildschirm rausblasen.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*

Wie Moerli_me schon sagte, ich würde den heißen Schlitten wieder zurück geben  - das ist schon extrem. 
Gründe könnten sein:
1) Die ganze Kühlung ist überfordert mit der CPU
2)Der Lüfter spinnt
3)schlechte wärmeleitpaste oder pads wurden verbaut


----------



## Alex555 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*



TornadoX schrieb:


> Der Laptop steht ganz normal auf meinem Schreibtisch. Verdeckt ist nichts. Er kann von unten ganz normal Luft ansaugen und die heiße Luft oben beim Bildschirm rausblasen.



Dann würde ich das Teil zurückgeben. Gerade in den ersten 14Tagen würde ich so etwas nciht hinnehmen, und auch nicht daran herumschrauben.
Wenn ein Laptop "out of the box" nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, stimmt etwas nicht. (es kann die Heatpipe sein, die verbogen ist, WLP schlecht angebracht, usw.. )
Zurück damit und einen neuen ordern. Sonst hat man in Zukunft nur Probleme ...


----------



## TornadoX (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*

Ich bekomme jetzt ein Ersatzgerät geschickt und muss mein Gerät zurückschicken. Wünscht mir Glück für mein Ersatzgerät!

Und danke für eure Hilfe. Ich kann dann ja hier die Werte des Ersatzgerätes zum Vergleich posten.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*

Du solltest mal nach der Wärmeleitpaste schauen, vor ein paar Monaten hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem und da fehlte die WLP komplett.

Edit: Wenn das Gerät getauscht wird ist auch egal.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*



TornadoX schrieb:


> Ich bekomme jetzt ein Ersatzgerät geschickt und muss mein Gerät zurückschicken. Wünscht mir Glück für mein Ersatzgerät!



Vorher Datensichern nicht vergessen und sensible Daten schreddern.


----------



## TornadoX (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vorher Datensichern nicht vergessen und sensible Daten schreddern.


Zum Glück ist noch nicht wirklich viel drauf, weil er ja ganz neu ist. Das Schreddern ist ein gute Idee. Kann eigentlich nicht schaden. Auf Werkszustand werde ich ihn auch setzen.


----------



## chischko (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*



TornadoX schrieb:


> Das Schreddern ist ein gute Idee. Kann eigentlich nicht schaden.



Kann dir DiskWhipe dafür empfehlen.


----------



## TornadoX (16. März 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Y50-70: CPU über 90° in Spielen, über 100° nach 2 Sekunden Prime95*

Ich habe das jetzt bereits mit File Shredder gemacht. Und jetzt mache ich gerade einen Werksreset. Danach wird der Laptop eingepackt und morgen dann zurückgeschickt.


----------

